# Foods I Miss



## joesfolk (Jun 28, 2011)

I got thinking about foods that we used to be able to get at the store that just aren't available any more.  For instance, I miss old fashioned pork chops.  There is just nothing like them these days.  I know some folks say that pork steak will satisfy that craving but as good as it is it just doesn't taste like pork chops used to taste before we bread all of the fat out of them. Heck I remember when they marketed pork as the other red meat instead of the other white meat.  
So what is it that you miss, you know, foods that make you salivate just thinking about them but that aren't available these days?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 28, 2011)

Post Oat Flakes (best cold cereal in the world!) and Team Flakes.  There are still a few cereals that I like, but those were the two best, as far as I am concerned.

I'll probably think of a few more foods later!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

The foods I miss are the ones that were easily obtainable in MN...not in the store, but because my dad would take us fishing (walleye), gathering wild aspargus, morel mushrooms, wild blueberries, pincherries, chokecherries, high bush cranberries, and wild grapes. Venison, partridge, and wild duck. Those are the foods I miss. But perhaps what I miss the most is the start of walleye season which was also the start of wild aspargus season followed closely by morel season. And I miss going with my aunt and cousins to get fresh milk from the farm...we all fought over the cream at the top to put on our Frosted Flakes...

Maybe what I really miss are those times with my dad and extended family.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 28, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I got thinking about foods that we used to be able to get at the store that just aren't available any more.  For instance, I miss old fashioned pork chops.  There is just nothing like them these days.  I know some folks say that pork steak will satisfy that craving but as good as it is it just doesn't taste like pork chops used to taste before we bread all of the fat out of them. Heck I remember when they marketed pork as the other red meat instead of the other white meat.
> So what is it that you miss, you know, foods that make you salivate just thinking about them but that aren't available these days?


I miss the creamy tomato Soup in the bottle from Campbells soups.

They used to carry it in the store I go to all the time just for the soup...


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss 5 cent chicken wings at the pubs. You can barely get them for under a buck each, now.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2011)

Pork chops here, too. And not just because of the fat, but I just can't find the same type of cut that I used to, like a miniature T-bone. They are either thin cut or thick cut, nothing inbetween anymore either. And yes, that tasty edge of flavor is missing.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss Rice Crispies with mini marshmallows, flavouring on crisps like Ghost Pops and Cheese Curls (they tasted way better a few years back, used to stain your hands with all that's bad for you!), Cherry Coke, Sour Balls (fruity flavoured hard candy in tins), the bag of bits inside whole chickens, Flambi (little cups of creme brulee type puds), Life Savers, unpasturised milk, tomatoes that actually taste of tomatoes!, real toffee, fudge (the proper kind made with butter, condensed milk and sugar)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

And Caramello bears and liqourice ice cream!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Pork brains are getting mighty scarce in these parts!! And a small can of herring roe is nigh on to $10.00!!!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 28, 2011)

And BTW.....why isn't tutti-frutti ice cream sold anymore. I have searched high and low for nearly a 100 mile radius around home and it just can't be found!!
Had to make my own...Not too shabby either.
 I just wonder is it a regional absence or is there some conspiracy going on???


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoot said:


> And BTW.....why isn't tutti-frutti ice cream sold anymore. I have searched high and low for nearly a 100 mile radius around home and it just can't be found!!
> Had to make my own...Not too shabby either.
> I just wonder is it a regional absence or is there some conspiracy going on???




Haven't seen or heard of it in many years.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoot said:


> or is there some conspiracy going on???


 
Sorry, I just had to...


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2011)

pork chops and tomatoes are at the top of my list. haven't had a decent tomato in years. even the "vine ripened" one leave a lot to be desired . i also miss the real movie popcorn. all full of some unknown butter type stuff. don't know what they are doing now but it is not the same. 

thin pork chops have no flavor at all.


----------



## merstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Fruit that tastes like fruit. I'm tired of seeing my favorite fruit, honeydew melons, being sold in stores, completely unripe and hard as a rock, with no way to ripen them on my own. The farmers pick them unripe, and the stores have the audacity to buy and sell them that way. As a friend of mine says, "They taste like cucumbers." 

Also, nectarines and peaches that have no juice and are dry as a dishrag, apricots that haven't tasted like apricots since the 60's, apples with zero taste, bananas that are subpar in taste and ripen too fast.

I also agree about the aforementioned tomatoes and pork chops, plus high quality meat in general. Also, cream and butter - they used to have a sweet taste, now it's a big zero. I'll add cauliflower and green peppers to the list - cauliflower used to be sweet - green peppers used to be pungent. Nil on both.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2011)

I stopped buying supermarket fruit for that reason.  peaches and nectarines hard as a rock and tasteless.  I remember ripe juicy peaches and hen you bit into them juices would run down your arm.  The same goes for plums - hard and sour.

Also agree on the pork and tomato complaints.  At least when the farmers' market opens, I'll be able to get good tomatoes.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolly Madison Fruit Pies!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 28, 2011)

T bones with a tail

Smuckers candied dill pickle spears

Ham salad, with sweet pickles, in a jar.  I don't remember the brand.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 28, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> T bones with a tail



ANY beef or pork that still has a bone in it.   Boneless steaks..?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I stopped buying supermarket fruit for that reason.  peaches and nectarines hard as a rock and tasteless.  I remember ripe juicy peaches and hen you bit into them juices would run down your arm.  The same goes for plums - hard and sour.
> 
> Also agree on the pork and tomato complaints.  At least when the farmers' market opens, I'll be able to get good tomatoes.



Agree with Andy and Merstar.  Even the strawberries are not as good.  Corn here used to be fantastic, now you take your chances, even from the roadside stands.


----------



## mmq (Jun 29, 2011)

peach fresca..... heck, i know you can find in online sometimes, but Fresca as a whole has died off here on the east coast

i liked the Smith Brothers cough drops..... haven't seen those in a dogs age.  Used to get rock candy in a little box like animal crackers used to be packaged in.... rock candy on strings not around much anymore.  

Necco used to have a real tart wafer, what happened to those???

Hydrox cookies are no longer made

and last but not least..... very hard to find lemon popsicles....just lemon.  I remember when POP our icecream man would sell us half a popsicle for 5 cents and popsicles came in every flavor....hard to find a rootbeer popsicle too, but i hear that if you live near a store that still buys Hershey's Ice cream, they were making a rootbear popsicle that you could order by the case for around $20


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> T bones with a tail
> 
> Smuckers candied dill pickle spears
> 
> Ham salad, with sweet pickles, in a jar. I don't remember the brand.


 
We still get t bone with a tail, tutti frutti ice cream and proper pork chops. One reason to love africa, we're way behind..lol!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 29, 2011)

Thick steaks!  

I'm heartbroken to see all those 1/2" "steaks. 

They are good for something though.  When cutting up for stew meat, half the work is done for you, and easy to cut up with kitchen shears.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I miss 5 cent chicken wings at the pubs. You can barely get them for under a buck each, now.



i guess i missed those 5 cent wings altogether.  today i miss 25 cent chicken wings and happy hour wings that were free.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 29, 2011)

I miss the Mount Olive who pickled banana peppers.  They were great as a sandwich.  And their Hot Mixed too.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 29, 2011)

mmq said:


> Used to get rock candy in a little box like animal  crackers used to be packaged in.... rock candy on strings not around  much anymore.
> Necco used to have a real tart wafer, what happened to those???






FrankZ said:


> I miss the Mount Olive who pickled banana peppers.  They were great as a sandwich.  And their Hot Mixed too.



Rock Candy is still around, but in a very small box.
Necco wafers are still available around here too.
Mount Olive still makes sliced banana peppers, both hot and mild but I haven't seen whole pickled banana peppers in a long time and their hot mix was discontinued a number of years ago. What a shame too, that was some seriously good stuff.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember that rock candy on a string, barely. My one aunt used to make rock candy.
We've got Mount Olive products in the town store. I'm going to see if they have those whole peppers.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

turkish taffy,  deluxe cake with cherries combination kit, ice cream flavors including lemon and chocolate covered butter almond.  there are many original products that i miss, where the recipe has undergone radical changes, but imo never "improved".


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Mount Olive still makes sliced banana peppers, both hot and mild but I haven't seen whole pickled banana peppers in a long time and their hot mix was discontinued a number of years ago. What a shame too, that was some seriously good stuff.




The sliced ones have their uses, I admit, but not for a banana pepper sandwich.

Butter some white bread, lay whole pickled banana peppers on it, eat.  YUM.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2011)

OK, is it a regional thing or what? I buy pork chops all the time. Bone in usually, but occasionally boneless. Costco has amazing pork, and I toss them in brine for about an hour, grill or fry 'em and they rock. Am I missing something? Have they changed and my palate is so uneducated I didn't notice? 

I miss weird stuff that they don't make anymore or I can't find. I miss squeeze a snack...heh heh heh, and some of the other Kraft products that have been discontinued. I used to call it "triangle cheese". It was a really old cheese in a wedge shape, made by Kraft, oh man was it good. 

Its probably a good thing they stopped making that stuff, I'd have kept eating it all and I KNOW its crappy for me!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2011)

Alix said:


> OK, is it a regional thing or what? I buy pork chops all the time. Bone in usually, but occasionally boneless. Costco has amazing pork, and I toss them in brine for about an hour, grill or fry 'em and they rock. Am I missing something? Have they changed and my palate is so uneducated I didn't notice? ...




Alix, I think we are all lamenting the modern pig.  The pork industry has bred the fat out of modern pigs to the point where loin meat is very lean and therefore dry.  Brining is a must now.

I've stopped buying loin cuts.  I now buy pork sirloin, tenderloin and butt.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Alix, I think we are all lamenting the modern pig.  The pork industry has bred the fat out of modern pigs to the point where loin meat is very lean and therefore dry.  Brining is a must now.
> 
> I've stopped buying loin cuts.  I now buy pork sirloin, tenderloin and butt.



still on the subject of the modern pig, what is the cause of the decline in bacon quality today?  the flavor of bacon today is like a faded memory of the bacon i grew up with.  even the rendered fat seems substandard, producing bacon grease that doesn't even look real once it has congealed.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2011)

PDQ eggnog or chocolate beads, Maw Brown Apple Butter, egg yolks that were a deep orange/yellow color with a rich flavor, West Pier cold-cut subamrine sandwich, made with meats from local sausage makers (the restaurant still makes the sandwich, but can't get the same quality of salami, or bologna), whole unpasturized, unhomogenized milk, fresh brook trout from Lake Superior streams, same complaints about fruit as listed by the others, especially peaches, plumbs, and cantalope.  Corn is too sweet anymore, and has lost some of that corn flavor from when I was a kid.  I miss cotton candy simply because I can't have it anymore.  I miss Cracker Jacks, and the original Cadburry Caramello.  I miss my mom's home made bread, and her chili, and my mom.  I often wish I had been born in the 1930's.  Life was less restrictive, and more rich without TV and video games.  I miss sling shots, and shooting my bow in the back yard.

I digress.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## betterthanabox (Jun 29, 2011)

I miss Hershey's Popcicles, suddenly salad's original pasta salad that had olives in it, I miss soda in the bottle. I really miss water that doesn't taste bad. Where I live now is TERRIBLE!! I miss when food was cheap, and tasted good. I agree with the others, that the quality of produce has gone down hill.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> PDQ  Corn is too sweet anymore, and has lost some of that corn flavor from when I was a kid. I miss cotton candy simply because I can't have it anymore. I miss Cracker Jacks, and the original Cadburry Caramello. I miss my mom's home made bread, and her chili, and my mom.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Hi Weed :P
You've brought back so many memories of my childhood with this post, good and bad. I miss Cadbury Caramello bears, we still get them in Santa's choice packs over Christmas but it's only once a year. Not sure why that is.
I agree, corn doesn't taste the way it used to, even corn porridge doesn't have that smell of freshly cooked corn anymore.
I'm going slightly off topic here but all these things remind me of my Nan, she sadly passed away on this day 11 yrs ago.
Still can't think about her without welling up. She would get up at 5 each morning and make the best slow cooked porridge for us before we went to school. Caramello Bears were her and my favourite, always ate the ears and feet first saving the caramel belly for last . I miss her homemade bread with lashings of homemade butter. You could smell the bread from outside the house!
So many things have changed and food is not appreciated the way it used to be, the rush of modern time has stopped us from living life to the full. The love has been taken out of food, life and so much more!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think we are starting to see a shift back--with CSAs, more farmers' markets, locally grown produce in stores, etc. But, at least here in Ontario, the laws have changed about how long meat can age. You can still get eggs with deep orange yolks...but first you have to get the chickens <g>. Supposedly adding flax seed to the chickens diet produces deeper yellow yolks. Locally, people sell eggs for $3/dozen, Last week's flyer had "omega-3" eggs advertised for $2.87, 90 cents off the regular price! 

I went out to get the eggs this morning--the two hens had just laid the eggs--both eggs were WARM when I picked them up out of the nest. I used to ride my bike to the farm down the road when I lived in Germany. The farmer would milk the millk from the cow into the jug I'd brought with me. That's fresh milk. No wonder I don't like milk sold in plastic bags...

In Ontario, farmers can't sell milk directly to people unless the milk is for pets. But, trying to find a dairy farmer that will sell you a gallon of milk is tough...I used to get raw milk from my landlord years ago. His son still is in the dairy business...maybe when I move back to the house in the city I'll stop by and see if he'd sell me some milk each week...


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Alix, I think we are all lamenting the modern pig.  The pork industry has bred the fat out of modern pigs to the point where loin meat is very lean and therefore dry.  Brining is a must now.
> 
> I've stopped buying loin cuts.  I now buy pork sirloin, tenderloin and butt.



Ooooooo! Gotcha! Thanks for the explanation Andy. Strangely, we eat more pork now than we ever used to. Its plentiful and tasty. 

I think I'm pretty lucky too because we have connections to lots of local farmers here. We get great farm chickens, occasionally buy some 4H beef (if we can find someone to share) and the occasional pig.


----------



## merstar (Jun 29, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> P whole unpasturized, unhomogenized milk, fresh brook trout from Lake Superior streams, same complaints about fruit as listed by the others, especially peaches, plumbs, and cantalope.  Corn is too sweet anymore, and has lost some of that corn flavor from when I was a kid.
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Ditto on the milk, cantaloupe (add that to my long-lost honeydews), fresh brook trout, normal tasting corn, etc. I really miss that fresh brook trout!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

I miss fresh Lake Trout. There is a lake near Nestor Falls, Ontario (Crow Lake). My folks' lived in that area for 10 years. That lake is 200 ft. deep in some spots and SUPER clear (not to mention COLD). 

I would hop the train and go to my folks around the 15th of July--stay until Labor Day. We used to go to Crow Lake to catch Lake Trout (when we weren't out fishing on Lake of the Woods). It could be hot as hades out, but because of the depth of the lake, it was always cold on the lake...supposedly, the MN mofia has dropped bodies in this lake...but I digress. We'd catch a trout or two, bring it home, clean it, and then wrap the whole fish in foil and BBQ it with lemon, dill, onion stuffed in the cavity...heaven. Next best fresh water fish after walleye. IMO. 

ON is offering free fishing licenses between July 1 and 10. I am trying to find my fishing gear (we think it is in the attic of the barn of house #3 which is rented out--hoping the tenants will let me come and get it) and I am twisting the DH's arm to go fishing...sitting still that long doing nothing would be a real test for him. He can't come to the cabin because he'd be bored with "lake life" within 4 hours of the first day. If we do go fishing and catch anything, I'm not sure I remember how to clean fish--my mom always used a scalpel to debone the fish--but she was a surgical nurse. I know I have a scalpel handle and surgical blades around here someplace. At least I do know how to cook it, if we can clean it (provided we'd catch anything I'd want to eat--and I suspect my DH doesn't know how to bait a hook or gut or clean a fish--despite the fact he grew up in the Maritimes)!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I stopped buying supermarket fruit for that reason.  peaches and nectarines hard as a rock and tasteless.  I remember ripe juicy peaches and hen you bit into them juices would run down your arm.  The same goes for plums - hard and sour.
> 
> Also agree on the pork and tomato complaints.  At least when the farmers' market opens, I'll be able to get good tomatoes.


Andy if you don''t grow your own tomatoes 
try the farmers market. I never but never buy any tomatoes except heirlooms when they come into season those vine rippened jobs are awful and not worth the money.no taste, mealy YUK Only others I do buy are romas for making sauce.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

CWS, you bring back fond memories of my dad and me fishing on Lake of the Woods for hours on the boat.  One time we ran out of minnows, and dug out a fish eye for bait.  Never saw so many walleye hits on one eyeball.  When we tried it again days later, it didn't work.  

Years later, baby bro and I went out on the lake and caught some walleyes, filleted them, and had a fish gut fight in the boat.  My mom would not let us back in the cabin until we washed off.  Imagine that.

The small town where Mom lives used to carry flash-frozen wallleye.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2011)

I've read so much about how terrible the produce you buy is. I can't complain because I have home grown cantaloupes,cucumbers, sweet Italian peppers,tomatoes heirlooms, pumpkins, watermelons nectarines,peaches,soon we will have figs, all kinds of herbs, artichokes,tangarines,oranges, meyer lemons,apples two kinds fujii, and gala, lettuce if I don't have it I go to a near by local farmer for corn as I didn't put any in this year and It's really bugging me 
Wondering is Tutti Frutti the same as Spumoni? Had some yesterday and it was heaven.
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Andy if you don''t grow your own tomatoes
> try the farmers market. I never but never buy any tomatoes except heirlooms when they come into season those vine rippened jobs are awful and not worth the money.no taste, mealy YUK Only others I do buy are romas for making sauce.
> kades




Thanks, kades.  That's what I do in the mid- to late summer months when toe farmers' markets start offering tomatoes.  You're right, the rest of the time the supermarket toms just don't compare.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dawglover--I spent every summer of my life at LoW from the time I was a baby until I graduated from university and moved to Canada. And then I spent weeks on the Canada side. I've attached a pic I took of the sun coming up on the lake the first morning we were there last year--I slept with the window open so I could hear the waves (even though that is the most uncomfortable bed one could imagine)...watching the sunrise (and capturing it with my camera--was fantastic). I am so looking forward to August at the Lake. Did I mention I brought back 4 4-gal ice cream pails of the sand--best exfoliant I've every used for softening your feet. I pour the sand in a dish pan and rub my feet back and forth...works great. I wish my grandma had left the cabin to me and not my cousin (he is, however, my godfather and my mom's godson, so when I say we want the cabin, he can't refuse <g>). LoW, is my familiar--I can move, my parents can move, but Birch Beach is my familiar and the place I know is my constant. 

Even though I hadn't been there for years, I could still remember how to drive from Bemidji to Birch Beach--I didn't need a map, I just knew where I had to turn in Williams and again to get to Birch Beach. Funny how you never forget some things. I could smell the lake (and taste it- in the air-we used to wash our hair in the lake and dip buckets of lake water to wash dishes--there is a well, but we used lake water for bathing and doing dishes). 

I always stop outside of Marquette, MI when I drive to MN to watch the sunset...it reminds me of LoW. The attached photo is LoW, not Superior.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh CWS, :  Ontario side for me, since I was a baby too through college.  We made the journey every summer, as a toddler I threw my sister's doll out the car window, and luckily it landed in the boat we were towing.  Took swimming lessons, taught swimming and lifeguarded, water still had ice on it when we got there in June when we took our training.

Beautiful pic, my lake!

Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh CWS, : Ontario side for me, since I was a baby too through college. We made the journey every summer, as a toddler threw my sister's doll out the window, and luckily it landed in the boat we were towing. Taught swimming and lifeguarded, water still had ice on it when we got there in June when we took our training.
> 
> Beautiful pic, my lake!
> 
> Thanks!


 
That's the US-side. I have pics of the Canadian side with the rocks! Did you take out the boat and stop at a "rock island," do shore lunch, and then pretend you were seals on the hot granite rocks--and dip into the lake before getting back into the boat? We did! Napping on those sunbaked rocks with a full belly was so close to heaven...definitely one of the best vacation spots in the Midwesst, but I am a bit biased.

Even though getting my parents to the cabin is an ordeal, I am so looking forward to being at the Lake again this August. I want to wake up and see the sun coming up over the lake again--I want to go out in the boat and fish...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> That's the US-side. I have pics of the Canadian side with the rocks! Did you take out the boat and stop at a "rock island," do shore lunch, and then pertend you were seals on the hot granite rocks--and dip into the lake before getting back into the boat? We did! Napping on those rocks with a full belly was so close to heaven...



Many times.  Best way to eat walleye!   My dad ran into Pierre Trudeau, former Prime Minister of Canada,  taking a dip from a boat when he was at one of Dad's fave way out of the way fishing spots.  Trudeau just swam up and asked Dad how the fishing was!

Alas, my dad's gone, and my mom let her green card expire.  The folks in authority make it too difficult for a Canadian citizen living in the US to renew.  I am hoping we can get her back to her beloved LoW sometime.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought Trudeau was an amazing person--I had the opportunity to chat with him at a garden party...didn't ever encounter him swimming at LoW! If your mom has a passport, she can still be taken across.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I thought Trudeau was an amazing person--I had the opportunity to chat with him at a garden party...didn't ever encounter him swimming at LoW! If your mom has a passport, she can still be taken across.



She needs her green card to get a passport.  Used to be you didn't need anything to get across the Canadian border, and she won't let that go.  I tried to help her, went round and round with the authorities.  No one there to answer the phone.   

Loved Trudeau too, remember Fuddle Duddle?  

The PM let loose on an opinion with many f- words, all caught on mike, and when asked to explain by the press, he said "All I said was " Fuddle Duddle.". They had tee shirts printed up with Fuddle Duddle.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys made me remember all of the fish meals we used to have before my dad passed.  He was an avid fisherman.  His last ice fishing shanty was a doosie. It had windows, a wood stove, a fold down bed and (get this) carpeting and curtains.  He would go out on the lake in the morning with his radio and a sandwich wrapped in tin foil.  The sandwich went on the stove and he spent the whole day out there just waiting for the right fish to come along.  
My brother is just as avid a fisherman but he keeps 99% of the fish for himself and I can't really say that I blame him.  Still, I hate paying for the stuff you get in the supermarket.  It just feels like an insult to buy fish that is frozen and mostly tasteless.  Unfortunately dad didn't believe in teaching girls anything that boys were taught including how to fish.  Oh, I can string a line if I have to but knowing what to put on it or when and where to fish is another matter.  Thank God I know how to cook a fish without turning it to charcoal or mush!  
I know someone on this thread mentioned that they missed Smith Brothers cough drops.  We can get them here and they are cheap.  They are called throat lozenges now.  They taste the same as they always did.  We can still get life savers easily too.  I know someone mentioned that one.  
As for milk.  I miss the days when the milkman drove up to our house and delivered milk in 2 1/2 gallon containers with a pull out spout so we could just hold a glass up to a container in the fridge and fill the glass like they do in restaurants. (There were 7 kids in our family so we got about 4 or 5 of those containers a week.) In those days having to drink unhomogenized milk from our landlords farm meant that we didn't have the money for the milkman.  (And I hated the "farm" milk.)  Now having said that, my folks had a hard and fast rule...there will always be milk in the house to feed the kids, no matter what else had to go by the wayside.  It might not have been the kind of milk that we liked but there was never a day without milk.  I am always amazed when I hear some parent say that they don't have any milk in the house.  To me, with my upbringing it says "bad parent".  I guess the world is slowly leaving me behind.


----------



## chopper (Jun 30, 2011)

I miss eating blueberries while picking them in Paw Paw, Michigan. You could eat all you wanted as long as you didn't waste any. They needed to go in your mouth or in your bucket. Mom used to tease about how they should weigh people going in and out and charge for the difference. LOL. We had so much fun!!!  Kids picking blueberries sure beats kids playing video games...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2011)

chopper said:


> I miss eating blueberries while picking them in Paw Paw, Michigan. You could eat all you wanted as long as you didn't waste any. They needed to go in your mouth or in your bucket. Mom used to tease about how they should weigh people going in and out and charge for the difference. LOL. We had so much fun!!!  Kids picking blueberries sure beats kids playing video games...


Blueberries my grandkids keep picking and bringing them to me. Then I clean them and give them each a bowl of them and watch as they squat on the grass and eat, They love them and any kind of berry.
kades


----------



## Selkie (Jun 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I stopped buying supermarket fruit for that reason.  peaches and nectarines hard as a rock and tasteless.  I remember ripe juicy peaches and hen you bit into them juices would run down your arm...



I guess it depends on your produce manager. I've been getting GREAT TASTING fruit from my local supermarket, including peaches and nectarines, which I have in my bowl right now. And yes, they drip down my arm while I eat them and they have a full, sweet flavor!

I am selective about choosing them while in the market, and once I get them home, I let them fully ripen before eating them. Most fresh fruit has about a two day window of perfection. I have found that a reliable source and patience are rewarded.


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Chocolate Chip Cookies- I think they were made by Nabisco. They were packaged in a wax bag in a box. They were about the size of a half dollar and had a swirl stamped on the top. I sure do miss them.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 30, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Pork brains are getting mighty scarce in these parts!! And a small can of herring roe is nigh on to $10.00!!!


 
Herring roe - i've never even heard of it being sold. sounds like something I would love. The only time I was able to get it is when I used to buy the whole herring, but nowadays FDA makes producer to cut stomach of the fish open and clean before salting.


----------



## niquejim (Jun 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Alix, I think we are all lamenting the modern pig. The pork industry has bred the fat out of modern pigs to the point where loin meat is very lean and therefore dry. Brining is a must now.
> 
> I've stopped buying loin cuts. I now buy pork sirloin, tenderloin and butt.


 
After having one of these you'll never want to eat supermarket or warehouse club pork again
Berkshire Pork Loin Chops - Buy online at Lobel's

Now if I could only afford them more often than for a special occasion


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2011)

niquejim said:


> After having one of these you'll never want to eat supermarket or warehouse club pork again
> Berkshire Pork Loin Chops - Buy online at Lobel's
> 
> Now if I could only afford them more often than for a special occasion



Wow!  Those are pricey.  We have a local meat processor about thirty miles down the road.  They process local pork, lamb, and beef.  It's far superior to Supermarket meat, and less expensive.  I'd love to save up about $300 and purchase some meat in bulk.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2011)

niquejim said:


> After having one of these you'll never want to eat supermarket or warehouse club pork again
> Berkshire Pork Loin Chops - Buy online at Lobel's
> 
> Now if I could only afford them more often than for a special occasion




WOW!  Those prices are outrageous!  I have no doubt the meat is excellent, but they are out of my range.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 30, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Herring roe - i've never even heard of it being sold. sounds like something I would love. The only time I was able to get it is when I used to buy the whole herring, but nowadays FDA makes producer to cut stomach of the fish open and clean before salting.


Here is a link to Perry-Wynn's Fish Company. This webpage hasn't been updated in a while but, as far as I know they are still in business. You can read about the company on the "About Us" page...it is a kinda sad tale to folks like me that grew up in this area and watched the decline of the herring population, and it's impact on the area.
http://saltherring.home.mchsi.com/index.html


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 30, 2011)

I miss the fruits and veggies from my grandpa's garden. I miss picking ripe tomatoes and eating them with just a little salt on them. I miss picking peas and eating them right out of the pod and snitching green beans as I helped grandma string them. I miss the black plums from the tree that died around the same time grandpa did. I've never had black plums that were as good as those ones. I miss his corn, and the tangerines my grandma put in the freezer because their tree produced more than we could eat fresh. I miss their apricots and golden cherry tomatoes and the zucchini bread grandma made from the baseball bat sized squash. I don't miss her vegetable hash, that stuff was gross, but I miss her baked chicken. She swears she only ever put black pepper on it but when I bake chicken with black pepper it never tastes the way hers did.


----------



## merstar (Jun 30, 2011)

Fresh green peas! What happened to them? I haven't seen them in the stores for eons.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2011)

i miss quisp cereal. somehow, they were able to suspend an equal part of sugar with crispy corn meal, and when soaked in milk it made the most delicious, super sweet goo in a bowl.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jun 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i miss quisp cereal. somehow, they were able to suspend an equal part of sugar with crispy corn meal, and when soaked in milk it made the most delicious, super sweet goo in a bowl.



They sell it here. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 30, 2011)

chopper said:


> I miss eating blueberries while picking them in Paw Paw, Michigan. You could eat all you wanted as long as you didn't waste any. They needed to go in your mouth or in your bucket. Mom used to tease about how they should weigh people going in and out and charge for the difference. LOL. We had so much fun!!! Kids picking blueberries sure beats kids playing video games...


 
Chopper, you got that right about the Michigan blueberries.  And almost anything that gets kids outside beats video games!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 1, 2011)

I and my wife pick about 5 gallons of wild blueberries every summer.  She has blueberry pancakes every Saturday.  So that's one of the things I miss most, being able to eat the blueberry pancakes that I make.  Being diabetic is a terrible thing.  I make whole wheat blueberry pancakes every other weekend, and use just a bit of real, grade-b maple syrup on them.  They are still very, very good.  But I miss the pancakes that I make with white, all purpose flour.  They are so light, tender, and fluffy, and moist.  

When I die, and get that resurrected body, that's gonna be one of my first meals, blueberry pancakes with grade A maple syrup, made with wild Michigan blueberries and local syrup, if we eat things in the next life that is.  I'm going to eat a stack of at least 9 of the little beauties.  Oh, all right.  I'll share.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vitauta (Jul 1, 2011)

merstar said:


> Fresh green peas! What happened to them? I haven't seen them in the stores for eons.



i can't think of a snack much tastier than sweet young peas popped into your mouth straight from their waxy green pods....(english) peas can still be seen in many supermarkets year round, but i rarely can find them sold still in their pods.  i read with great surprise at the large numbers of people in this forum for whom peas are one of the "yucky" foods to be avoided. i'm really mystified to hear them described as "mealy", do they maybe mean canned peas  which  imo taste nothing at all like the fresh ones?  even frozen peas look but don't taste like fresh.  one of my favorite summer garden meals consisted of tiny baby potatoes and fresh young peas, cooked together with a small amount of salt pork and served with nothing more than the delicious pot "liquor" and unsalted butter. i do so very sorely miss having a garden.  miss it much more than having a house.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The foods I miss are the ones that were easily obtainable in MN...not in the store, but because my dad would take us fishing (walleye), gathering wild aspargus, morel mushrooms, wild blueberries, pincherries, chokecherries, high bush cranberries, and wild grapes. Venison, partridge, and wild duck. Those are the foods I miss. But perhaps what I miss the most is the start of walleye season which was also the start of wild aspargus season followed closely by morel season. And I miss going with my aunt and cousins to get fresh milk from the farm...we all fought over the cream at the top to put on our Frosted Flakes...
> 
> Maybe what I really miss are those times with my dad and extended family.


 

Wow that sounds amazing.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i can't think of a snack much tastier than sweet young peas popped into your mouth straight from their waxy green pods....(english) peas can still be seen in many supermarkets year round, but i rarely can find them sold still in their pods.  i read with great surprise at the large numbers of people in this forum for whom peas are one of the "yucky" foods to be avoided. i'm really mystified to hear them described as "mealy", do they maybe mean canned peas  which  imo taste nothing at all like the fresh ones?  even frozen peas look but don't taste like fresh.  one of my favorite summer garden meals consisted of tiny baby potatoes and fresh young peas, cooked together with a small amount of salt pork and served with nothing more than the delicious pot "liquor" and unsalted butter. i do so very sorely miss having a garden.  miss it much more than having a house.



I like canned peas fine, but it's the frozen ones that are mealy and blah tasting to me.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm just the opposite, Z.
Give me frozen peas any day over canned. Canned peas remind me of lima beans.

I mith quisp, too, BT  ;^)


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would have to be living on survival rations of SPAM and canned peas before I'd eat either...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I like canned peas fine, but it's the frozen ones that are mealy and blah tasting to me.




I've found store brand frozen peas to be mealy and tasteless.  A name brand (Green Giant or Birdseye) of baby peas is usually pretty good.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 1, 2011)

i hesitate to bring this up because of a mid fear factor reaction, but i used to enjoy drinking raw eggs straight out of the shell as a child.  it became something of a parlor trick that both amused and grossed my friends out when i did it.  salmonella concerns have put a stop to that practice, and also forced me to give up eating my hamburgers bloody rare - well, for the most part anyway.


----------

